# [EVDL] Curtis pot replacement



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Try www.evparts.com/

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gerald Wagner" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 04, 2008 10:44 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Curtis pot replacement


> Is there a source for the 0 - 5K pot in the Curtis pot box? Mine gest 
> jumpy
> and I want to replace it.
>
> jerry
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Digi-Key is one of the largest places for electronics,
if you want to get into the housing and just replace
the potbox.
If one was less mechanically inclined, $65-75 would
purchase the pot and the housing. That would be
sourced to electroauto.com, evparts.com, can-ev.com
and used to be you could go to kta-ev.com, but he
works mostly just with OEMs today. Just giving several
sources off the top of my head.



> --- Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Is there a source for the 0 - 5K pot in the Curtis
> > pot box? Mine gest jumpy
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

try www.kta-ev.com

there are many others too look under EV Parts on
google




> --- Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Try www.evparts.com/
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Curtis replacement potentiometer only without housing at EV Parts-
http://www.evparts.com/prod-PB2210.htm


~~~~~~


Roy LeMeur

_________________________________________________________________
Shed those extra pounds with MSN and The Biggest Loser!
http://biggestloser.msn.com/

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well that's what I asked for. Thanks! Only prob is the price, but it is
cheaper than buying the whole box again.

Thanks, Jerry



> Roy LeMeur <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

or digikey, such as 381N502-ND

-Jon

Quoting Roy LeMeur <[email protected]>:

>
>
> Curtis replacement potentiometer only without housing at EV Parts-
> http://www.evparts.com/prod-PB2210.htm
>
>
> ~~~~~~
>
>
> Roy LeMeur
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Shed those extra pounds with MSN and The Biggest Loser!
> http://biggestloser.msn.com/
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Gerald, 
the digikey part below is not a suitable replacement for your current pot.
Once installed in the PB-6 enclosure the pot has MUCH less than its full
range to rotate. To get 0-5Kohms over such a small rotation the pot will
have to be a much larger value. I'm looking at a picture of a PB-6 and
guessing about 45 degrees. A pot usually has about 270-300 degrees rotation
so you need to be looking around 30 - 50Kohms. Too low and you wont get
full power from the controller. I'm not sure but some controllers see
values too far above 5K as a fault condition so that could be a problem
too, not sure if that applies to the Curtis, anybody??? The PB-6 comes
with a sealed pot , no mention of that for the digikey part.

In a nutshell if you like to tinker, measure the rotation calculate the
value required and buy a couple to try. If not, $32 from EVParts is not a
bad deal!

Regards Justin




> At 17:22 04-02-08 -0700, [email protected] wrote:
> >or digikey, such as 381N502-ND
> >
> >-Jon
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Justin, I had the same feeling when I looked at the Digikey specs.

If the pot in the Curtis pot box is sealed, why is mine going bananas??? It
acts like it is dirty. Some days it is smooth and other days it give me
whiplash.

BTW I am using a Zilla 1K controller, not a Curtis.

But I guess I will bite the bullet and get the replacement part. I can't
let a $32 part ruin my EV grin!

Jerry



> Justin Southam <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Gerald,
> > the digikey part below is not a suitable replacement for your current pot.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Gerald Wagner
> If the pot in the Curtis pot box is sealed, why is mine going bananas?
> It acts like it is dirty.

That's because it is *not* sealed. It is a plain old unsealed $1 pot in an unsealed $30 box.

There are a number of options. You can take it apart and clean it with contact cleaner from Radio Shack. That will work for a while; but the problem will come back.

You can buy a better quality sealed pot. These cost $5-$10. As others have noted, the pot only gets rotated about 45 degrees, so a 25K pot should be used.

There is room to use a double pot (two pots operated by one shaft). 
For example, two 50K pots in parallel. This provides redundancy in case one fails. This is how the 1997-2003 Toyota Prius throttle pot works.

You can buy a throttle pot assembly for some modern car. Even the notoriously frugal carmakers use better pots than Curtis did. Paul Compton posted links to some on the EV list a while back.

> BTW I am using a Zilla 1K controller, not a Curtis.

Then you can also have Cafe Electric upgrade it to an HEPA (Hall Effect Pedal Assembly).

The only thing new is the history you don't know yet. -- Harry Truman
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you Lee! I will investigate sealed pots at my local electronic
stores.

I am going to use the HEPA throttle on my next car, but I am going to sell
the truck and just want to get it running smoothly.

Jerry



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > From: Gerald Wagner
> > > If the pot in the Curtis pot box is sealed, why is mine going bananas?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've got "dirty pot" syndrome too! A few people I know go through a potbox 
every year or two...

You can try using a TPS (throttle position sensor) from a modern car - 
cheap at the junkyard or on eBay. You could also adapt something like this:

http://www.mouser.com/catalog/633/1765.pdf

$45 conductive plastic potentiometer with return spring. 1,000,000 cycles, 
5,000,000 dither cycles. The spec sheet says they are not linear for the 
first 5-10% of mechanical travel. I've got one in my garage but haven't 
adapted it to my car yet - hopefully I can post results soon.

-Adrian

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.tecknowledgey.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=54_55&products_id=464&osCsid=3f414d829b3a7d92152e063b8ebbaba5

$18.45 for the same one in their throttle box.



> Adrian DeLeon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've got "dirty pot" syndrome too! A few people I know go through a potbox
> > every year or two...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can you buy a 45 degree pot?
Or does curtis get them made special?



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > From: Gerald Wagner
> > > If the pot in the Curtis pot box is sealed, why is mine going bananas?
> ...


----------

